# Looking for software or website to develop new algorithms



## One Jump Man (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm working on creating a method, and I was wondering if anyone knows of software that can find algorithms? I can use online cube solvers to find last-step algs (though they aren't always the most efficient solutions), but does anyone know a way to generate intermediate algs? ie algs that don't aim for a single cube state, but rather one of a set of cube states?


----------



## Athefre (Nov 23, 2020)

Do you have any examples?


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 23, 2020)

my kubesolver can do it (kubesolver.com).

You can specify which pieces should be solved and also can request that the remaining edges or corners to be oriented.

Also with a little of scripting you can make a solver for any method by specifing what has to be solved in the steps.

E.g. I have a script where I can define a method like this:

```
def moh3_2():
    block222 = ["init_empty_cube", "add_edge BL", "add_edge DL", "add_edge DB", "add_corner BDL"]
    vertical = block222 + ["add_edge BU", "add_edge LU", "add_corner BUL"]
    block123 = vertical + ["add_edge BR", "add_edge DR", "add_edge FR", "add_corner BDR", "add_corner FDR"]
    frontsquare = block123 + ["add_edge FD", "add_edge FL", "add_corner FDL"]
    toplayer = ["init_full_cube", "set_gen RLUFD"]
    return [("block 2x2x2", block222), ("vertical", vertical), ("block 1x2x3", block123), ("front square", frontsquare), ("LL",toplayer)]
```

and given this config and scramble the script would generate the solution 


```
R2 L' D F' U' L' F2 D' F2 B2 L' U2 L U2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D'
R' F' R' D' U B2 L // block 2x2x2
R U' F U2 R' U2 // vertical
U R2 U2 R' U' F U' R' U' R2 // block 1x2x3
R' F2 R // front square
F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L' F // LL
//Movecount moh3_2: 48
```


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 23, 2020)

Kubesolver is good. There's also Cube explorer, which has an easier UI but harder to integrate with other programmes (such as Alg Explorer), then use Alg Explorer to sort the algs. Also, 1 answer software thread for next time.


----------

